# First detail!



## Jak123 (Jan 24, 2016)

So it was time (after 3 days of ownership) to detail the TT. I wasn't impressed that Audi gave it to me with swirl marks already on it, as it was a brand new car. They have offered to have it back in to re-polish it. Very annoying.


















Not much of a detailer, but I try my best 

Process was (if anyones interested):
Snow foam
Rinse
Bilberry wheel cleaner
Rinse
2 Bucket wash
Rinse
Iron X
Wash
Rinse
Dry
Dodo Juice Pre Wax
Buff
Supernatural Hybrid Sealant 
Buff
Meguiars Final Touch Spray wax
Buff
Rest arm.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Black always looks awesome when properly clean 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradders911 (Jan 29, 2016)

Keeping a black car clean is the problem. :twisted: Looks very nice btw.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice! I've done a few of these now myself - all brand new from the dealers, great cars to work on. Enjoy it!


----------



## NK9TT (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks amazing! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

